

Ask HN: How may I learn HTML5 canvas in less than 3 days? - gtklocker

Well, I want to learn canvas in a limited period of time.<p>Any suggestions? Where to start?
======
TheCowboy
Consider getting the O'Reilly book HTML5 Canvas that came out this year.

This was popular a few days ago: [http://www.popstardefense.com/blog/js-
development-reading-li...](http://www.popstardefense.com/blog/js-development-
reading-list) (HTML5 web dev reading list)

------
shaunxcode
try and implement a classic game that you know the rules of really well
(Astroids, Missle Command, Pac Man) using canvas for graphics and spine
js/jquery html5 local storage for the ui/high schore/save game/network
communication.

------
DanBC
Dive Into HTML5 would seem a good place. Here's one mirror:

<http://diveintohtml5.ep.io/>

(It was released under some CC licence, so I'm guessing the mirror is legit. )

